# <<<<friday pictures>>>>>



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

MY shop going up. Should be done next week.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

***** Friday Pics ******

Time for a new transom!
East Bay last Monday!


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Spring Break Trip with the kids.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Opening day Astros game.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have been working on the new hauler this week. Got the discharge line for the a/c compressor on last Sunday and pulled a vacuum and charged it on Monday. Tags are on, TXDOT inspection done, and I just got it back from Houston Freightliner for some ECU reprogramming. Next comes new seats and some fenders. Yesterday was the first time to drive it in the rain and in Houston stop and go traffic. The last pic is a load of company trucks that came in. All of them are running the streets now in full dress.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I have been working on the new hauler this week. Got the discharge line for the a/c compressor on last Sunday and pulled a vacuum and charged it on Monday. Tags are on, TXDOT inspection done, and I just got it back from Houston Freightliner for some ECU reprogramming. Next comes new seats and some fenders. Yesterday was the first time to drive it in the rain and in Houston stop and go traffic. The last pic is a load of company trucks that came in. All of them are running the streets now in full dress.


who gets the company car? lol


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Contractor working on my house. Guess he missed the last few quarterly safety meetings.


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*Newest Member of the Family!*

Welcome Home, Lenny!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

few flounder moving back in, this week seems like its 2 aday, = 6 since sunday,only been fishing about an hour each time. gave a couple to oilfield hands working cleanup and tonight i may stuff one


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

John Redcorn said:


> View attachment 1242962
> 
> 
> Contractor working on my house. Guess he missed the last few quarterly safety meetings.


WOW that's crazy. He needs to go to the make up safety meeting or be retrained on ladder safety.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

John Redcorn said:


> View attachment 1242962
> 
> 
> Contractor working on my house. Guess he missed the last few quarterly safety meetings.


Get R Done.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

John Redcorn said:


> View attachment 1242962
> 
> 
> Contractor working on my house. Guess he missed the last few quarterly safety meetings.


He's a lot steadier than I am!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Skillet sizzle!!!*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hey Diddle Diddle....right up the middle! :rotfl:

His buddy was hugging the docks


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Let my son reel in some fish, this was only picture we took.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Gotta love oil field workers! Saw this in Carrizo Springs yesterday.










It's a little early in the year for this...










haven't worked up the nerve to try these yet...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My daughter looking fierce on her first ever Mountain bike ride. 
Not so fierce hanging out with her cousins.
Cool spot on the trail.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Balla'!!!!


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

1. My 'little' buddy this morning. Yes, he sleeps like that even when Im still in there.


2. Parked next to this the other day and something odd about it caught my eye. You cant fix stupid.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we are in the building our new home here is a series of progress pics, each about a week apart. they are making good progress. AND a new little sauce pot for basting BBQ the wife got me. 2 cup i think cast iron and the brush fits in the handle to hold it. and one of the kid and wife trying to identify the butterfly from the Houston Science Museum butterfly sweat box


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Offer accepted



Blank canvas


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

dude i see myself in the first picture! guy in the blue shirt against the glass under the black redbull umbrella. That's funny.

Game was pretty packed but what was bad was the computers were down in a lot of the stadium so the lines were outrageous and credit cards were hardly working. Reinforces what my old man always told me... "you always gotta have a little green in your wallet"


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Grandkids having fun catching retention pond bass


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My 7 year olds school picture. She just lost those two teeth a couple weeks ago and was sure to show them off in the picture lol. Her hair looks really red in the picture but it isn't red at all, guess it was just the lighting?

Painted our little Toot Toot's toe nails for the first time 

Paige getting her toes done with me on Monday

Flowers 'just because' are the best ones!

Our two oldest at the school carnival a couple weeks ago.

Only in Bacliff would you find a squirrel set up on the side of the road like this......people are crazy!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Offer accepted
> 
> 
> 
> Blank canvas


What neighborhood? Sedona?
If so, welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*Last Weeekend's turkey trip*

Me doing what I do best !I got a turkey first thing opening morning BUT of course my Cajun Bebe had to show me up and beat me by 2lbs and 1.5 on the beard..


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally getting somewhere


























Speaking of school. How about someone's spelling.








Port-O-Can writing is some of the best around


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Twisted Sisters Ride / Hill Country Rally last weekend:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

It is that time of the year again,, Practice round, 2nd tee at the famed Augusta ,,,, I'm on the bag with one of my longtime "former" students Ryan Palmer !!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Did some electric work on my house.

And my goofy dog, Abby. I have no idea why she jumps on the trash can, but it reminds me of the jets that land on the aircraft carrier.....she dam near slides off the other side, but somehow stay on.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

This guy was crawling through the yard Tuesday


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> It is that time of the year again,, Practice round, 2nd tee at the famed Augusta ,,,, I'm on the bag with one of my longtime "former" students Ryan Palmer !!!!


That's awesome, Neil! Will you be on his bag next week? Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*First Granddaughter*

Last Saturday, my wife and I wen't to congratulate our good friends Rob and Lupita Hall on the birth of their first grandaughter Carolyn Diana Hall.....

She's a cutie!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Im Starving..*

Finally received the breach pics of the culprit. The Semi Rigid Reinforced Hardwall Premium Marine Boat hose was short and was a tight stretch to put it back on and it only had a single SS clamped. From the research I did, these hoses tend not to shrink. The temps up north are for more frigid and boats are left in the water year round. Of course, they best have the seacocks installed and closed.

Thats a big NO NO from the boat manufacturer . Those hoses must of been attached on a Friday after lunch before a holiday weekend. Always double up with stainless steel clamps and seal with 3m 5200 on your in thru hull hoses. I will be adding some to the live well hoses.

Seacocks were installed and made up for the inches needed to re-secure hose.

NW Fiberglass ( Tomball ) did a phenomenal job at a fair price for the install and some extra items I added while the boat was resident at their shop. Give Danny a call for all your glass and rigging needs..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Im Starving...*

Cornflaked Cod before the catch - Topped with a Tomitio salsa, sided with a chili rubbed Corn

Local fresh blue shell eggs composed this Creole Omelet for 4

3 Reds fed us for 4 days.. $aved enough on food bill to go to ga$ to do it all over again.

White wine Poached Redfeech, Throat topped with Creole Shrimp, Capers, lemon juice n bread crumbs.. Sided with a Roasted corn Machoux....

Taste was phenomenal

Redfeech Court-bullion gone wild.. Added some fresh mussels, crab n oysters n their liquor . Always Fresh...

Whole Grilled Redfeech, Simple grape seed oil rubbed Orange, Rosemary and crush garlic with s n p grilled. Sided with a roasted slivered almond roasted pepper grilled asparagus

RedFeech Cakes...and a side Salad with a citrus Vinaigrette

Last Fridays Feech Friday Corn flaked Cod before the catch - Topped with a tomatillo salsa, sided with a chili rubbed Corn

Kung Pao

KLever is happy the boats back to floating.. Thats his catch that am..


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> Did some electric work on my house.


awesome, how'd you do the lights? i've got one light on my porch and want to do a fan with some can lights.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Buffett Fan said:


> That's awesome, Neil! Will you be on his bag next week? Good luck! :biggrin:


He is not in The Masters this year without a great finish this week, I am teaching all week and watching the tournament from my couch !!!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Jeff SATX said:


> awesome, how'd you do the lights? i've got one light on my porch and want to do a fan with some can lights.


The attic was accessible, but the box you see in the first picture had a prewire in it for a ceiling fan (2 switch legs). The fan you see is a Hunter original (cast iron) outdoor rated fan. We just put the fan in and ran the lights off the other switch leg. Before, there was just a 13 watt CFL lamp behind a frosted lens (builder grade). And now I have the (4) cans but they are all LED @ 90 watt equivalent. Its 5 times as bright as it used to be now.

There are many ways to have lights and a fan depending on what you have in your current light fixture. That hardy board is a pleasure to work with.......fyi.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Some random pict from the last couple weeks.

Pop with dinner.








Clear evening.








Made it to the slip in the nick of time.








Time with the kids.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

roundman said:


> who gets the company car? lol


That was the truck drivers car. He carries it with him.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Since moving out of Cinco and back to the SA area to work in the Eagle Ford the wife, daughters and I finally decided it was time to stop paying for someone else's mortgage. It seems to be permanent so we poured a slab on our place on the north side of SA this week. Hopefully the weather cooperates and we can get in it in a couple months.

The garage is deep enough to park my 21' boat!!! I leave it at the coast but just in case I need to bring it home I have a place to put it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Who's car is this? :slimer:


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

I think it's Martinez...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

plhsurfer said:


> What neighborhood? Sedona?
> If so, welcome to the neighborhood.


The newer part of south fork, SW corner. Have at least one 2cooler in the hood, too. :cheers:


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Wishin I was back on vacationhwell:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

found a couple new ones to try


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

Anytime you can watch your son and grandson make two casts and reel in 3 bass simultaneously, it's a great day on the water! Nice job Jacob and Colby!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

dukhunter3691 said:


> Anytime you can watch your son and grandson make two casts and reel in 3 bass simultaneously, it's a great day on the water! Nice job Jacob and Colby!


thats awesome, he's a strong kid to reel in two bass like that! you, i'm surprised you reeled in that one in with your combo!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Friday pics has always been one of my favorite threads every week, and thanks to this one, I found a good shop to do my fenders and seats next week. Turns out that one of our regulars works in a Houston shop real close to where I had the factory work done and they do aftermarket upgrades. They were already one of two places I was heading next week, so now I can head to just go to one and getterdone. Gotta luv this place some days.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Johnny V E said:


> I think it's Martinez...


Juan Martinez Smith! He is the only Juan on here today.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

9121SS said:


> Time for a new transom!
> East Bay last Monday!


Ugh, these pics make me sick. What happened? Hit something?
Reminds me of when I found out the plywood in my transom had rotted out, had to replace the whole thing. Cost me as much as I paid for the whole boat.

good luck with the replacement.
Steve


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

My wife and I took our daughter to take her 2 year pictures. It's cliche for people to say that they grow up fast, but good lord it's so true!









































Took my daughter to pic strawberries at Blessington farms this past Tuesday 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

What a cutie.Love her all you can,because these times will be a blurr.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

CBBSteve said:


> Ugh, these pics make me sick. What happened? Hit something?
> Reminds me of when I found out the plywood in my transom had rotted out, had to replace the whole thing. Cost me as much as I paid for the whole boat.
> 
> good luck with the replacement.
> Steve


Didn't hit anything. The transome was getting weak. I was going to replace this next winter. I always use a transom saver/motor support. Well, it broke on the way to the bay and I didn't know. I'm guessing with the motor bouncing around for 100 miles did it in. I'm going to try and replace it myself. LOL! Just have to see how that goes.


----------

